# Ordered my XDM-9...now the wait begins.



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Placed the order for my FIRST handgun earlier today and anxiously waiting for her arrival. Vendor sent me tracking info in about an hour so I am happy.

It is a bi-tone SS/Black XDM-9 and I also ordered 2 extra magazines. Paid less than $630 but after shipping ($26), insurance ($10), and FFL ($10) it will all come to $676.00.

Went to Walmart and bought 6 boxes of 50 each Federal 115gr FMJ (practice ammo) for $9.47 each. Will probably go back this week to get more. Clerk told me while paying that Winchester is better (among these practice ammo). Is this true?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats. Was it the 4.5 or 3.8 barrel?

You will enjoy it, have loads o fun


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks. It is the (older) 4.5" version. 

I really like the slide serration on the 3.8 but don't like the snubby/shorter look.


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase; you will really enjoy the gun. Now you will have to get into reloading.
Gary


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on buying a wonderful gun.

Here's mine










I think this is what you bought ... your gonna love it.

Post some pictures when you can.

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Poink88 said:


> Thanks. It is the (older) 4.5" version.
> 
> I really like the slide serration on the 3.8 but don't like the snubby/shorter look.


I didn't like them either at first. But after seeing them in person, I do like them. Just can't afford one.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new purchase! You'll have to get some pictures up as soon as you get it! Let us know how it shoots! 

Regarding your ammo questions, I've never been able to tell much of a difference between federal and WWB. That may just be me, I am no expert by the way. Both brands shoot great in my Glock.


----------



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats. I know how you feel, I bought a XD SC 9mm and will pick it up on Monday.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Poink, you're going to love that fun forever. Good looking, shoots very well, easy to maintain, not bad for carry. Did I mention you're going to love that gun?


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

BTW, did you buy local or on the internet?


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

Poink88 said:


> Placed the order for my FIRST handgun earlier today and anxiously waiting for her arrival. Vendor sent me tracking info in about an hour so I am happy.
> 
> It is a bi-tone SS/Black XDM-9 and I also ordered 2 extra magazines. Paid less than $630 but after shipping ($26), insurance ($10), and FFL ($10) it will all come to $676.00.
> 
> Went to Walmart and bought 6 boxes of 50 each Federal 115gr FMJ (practice ammo) for $9.47 each. Will probably go back this week to get more. Clerk told me while paying that Winchester is better (among these practice ammo). Is this true?


I just purchased a new G19 for a total of $463.00 in hand (purchased online). I would like to get an XD9/XDM9. I love the bi-tone look.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

xdm45 said:


> BTW, did you buy local or on the internet?


I bought online. The gun by it self is $570 but I also bought 2 extra magazines (4 total).


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have been looking at these and the Beretta 92FS for a 9mm. Loving my M&P 45 but ammo is getting a little out of control.. Need to shoot them both and decide.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

pictures...:numbchuck:


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

jimmy said:


> pictures...:numbchuck:


As soon as I get it I will :smt023

Unless you want me to just post picture of (cheap Walmart practice) ammo...16 boxes so far :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

USPS attempted delivering the package Saturday noon. FFL holder wasn't there so now he either pick it up from post office or request re-delivery.

I was hoping I can pick it up this weekend or Monday but most likely it won't happen until a few days later.

Aaarggghhhh!!!


----------



## whoaitswee (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice choice. I went with the 3.8 for my first gun


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Hunter08 said:


> I have been looking at these and the Beretta 92FS for a 9mm. Loving my M&P 45 but ammo is getting a little out of control.. Need to shoot them both and decide.


Some advice. While the Beretta is a great gun and has some good attributes. IMO, you would be much better purchasing a Springfield XD or XD(m). I don't think Beretta 92 can match up to the Springfields in the accuracy department, at least mine doesn't.

And in one area in particular that the Springfield wins hands down as far as I am considered, is the trigger. The Beretta 92 has MUCH to long of a pre-travel on their triggers.

Good luck.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own both Beretta 92F inox and a SA XDm in 9mm.

I shoot both of them equally as well.

I like the visible hammer / safety / decocker of the Beretta.

I also own the Beretta PX4 Storm.










and it is an amazing gun - with all the attributes of the 92F.

I bought the subcompact in 9mm and and carry it daily.

My wife has a PX4 full size that I shoot all the time and like it also.

Good luck on your gun quest.

:smt1099


----------



## Brocker91 (Dec 26, 2008)

Poink88, I just bought the same gun 2 weeks ago, xdm-9m 4.5", bi-tone. It was used, had just a box of ammo shot through it, $500. Very nice shooting gun! You're going to love it!


----------

